

We're happy to announce the AngularJS slack community is going public - p0cket
http://www.angularbuddies.com/

======
p0cket
Its been a wild ride since we started Angular Buddies and I think we have
created the warm community we set out for. Today we are opening it up to the
public.

Hope to see you there! :)

